# Problems getting 2015 tax summary



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

Hey Folks!

I have been trying for the last few days to get my 2015 tax summary, but it won't download. I have tried different computers at different times with no luck. I get a circle saying the report is being generated but it never completes.

I wrote to uber support and keep getting a response that the 1099 will be coming soon, despite explaining politely that I am looking for the tax summary not the 1099.

Any advice would be super duper!


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

They are not out yet. Probably another 1-2 weeks.


----------



## expoolman (Oct 7, 2015)

You are probably clicking for the 2014 summary. No link for 2015 yet


----------



## Hecticlife302 (Dec 1, 2015)

The tax bottom option disappeared from my site is nowhere to be found??? How can I get it wtf


----------



## NOLA-Uber (Nov 13, 2015)

According to federal law, they have to get the 1099s to us before February 1st.


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

The tax summary usually comes with the 1099 since they have to tie to each other. No 1099 yet so no tax summary yet.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm assuming they disabled the tax form option since they biffed all of the SSNs. Can't wait to see the issues this data breach is going to cause.


----------

